# The Majestic White Cliffs of Dover



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

Some nice photos of the majestic White Cliffs of Dover...http://whenonearth.net/majestic-white-cliffs-dover/


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 24, 2014)

My daughter described the Statue of Liberty as much smaller than she expected,  and in a similar way,  the pictures make the White Cliffs look much whiter than they do in real life.  The 'White cliffs of Dover' are more symbolic than anything.  They act both as a 'welcome home' to friends and a sign of defiance to enemies.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 24, 2014)

'There'll always be an England ...'


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautiful pictures SeaBreeze, I enjoyed seeing them very much.
Thank you.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2014)

I believe there was a WW2 song about the White Cliffs of Dover. Most likely a coming home song like our Coming in on a Wing and a Prayer.


----------



## Raven (Apr 24, 2014)

I remember that song from the 40's.

(There'll  Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover, 1941 Vera Lynn 

Lyrics:

There'll be bluebirds over
The white cliffs of Dover
Tomorrow, just you wait and see

There'll be love and laughter
And peace ever after
Tomorrow, when the world is free

The shepherd will tend his sheep
The valley will bloom again
And Jimmy will go to sleep
In his own little room again

There'll be bluebirds over
The white cliffs of Dover
Tomorrow, just you wait and see


----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2014)

That's it. Thank you, Raven.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

Homeward Bound.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 25, 2014)

.

Great selection of pictures of the White Cliffs..



.


----------



## romfty (Jul 2, 2014)

Love to see the cliffs when I travel back from France............... home at last!


----------

